# G90



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Just planted my G90, no Kandy Corn this year. Last year it hit the dirt March 3rd. so I am week ahead. I sure hope we get a shower out of this system and no late frost. Last year I had to replant squash, cucumbers and peas because of the freakish weather. Holding off on the rest of the garden for now, good luck to all.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The corn seedlings are pretty hardy, in my experience. Last year for example, we had a frost on April 5 and the G90 was up about three inches and it made it fine....but other plants didn't. 

G90 is my favorite corn also...still have a bunch of it in the freezer so will be cutting way back on the amount I plant this year. Good luck on yours.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

We got a real good rain today and I talked to one of the local farmers and he said the soil temperature was up but was still low. They were putting their maize crop in and got rained out. I bought plenty of seed in case of a replant, I sure would hate to do that. The seed I got this year was smaller and metered in my Earthway planter beautifully. Only had three jams, I almost chickened out yesterday but I am thankful now I did it. I still have a lot of garden to plant but it's on hold for now. What is a good purple hull variety, any favorites? Wado


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wado said:


> .... What is a good purple hull variety, any favorites? Wado


 I've pretty much converted completely to zippers and crowders rather than purple hulls. I just love the taste of them, especially the zippers.

Assuming you want a bush variety of purple hull, the Texas Pink Eye is a good choice for disease resistance and the Knuckle is another good bush variety purple hull.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Do yourself a favor, next time you plant corn try some Honey Select, I don't think you'll plant G90 anymore....I like G90 BUT the Honey Select drips sugar....WW


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> Do yourself a favor, next time you plant corn try some Honey Select, I don't think you'll plant G90 anymore....I like G90 BUT the Honey Select drips sugar....WW


If I can locate some seed in the next couple of weeks I will throw a row or two in, I have plenty of room. Always looking for improvement. Thanks.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Fifteen days and they finally poked through. Pretty sick looking I expect a replant.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*G 90 Update 5/22/14*

Well it went in the ground 2/24 and here it is 5/22, almost three months. I didn't think it was going to make it but it did, barely. Nothing like last year I guess I will have to be a little stingy. I planted a couple of rows two weeks later I guess I will call them the "Bankers Rows", they look pretty good. I pulled a couple of ears and by this time next week I'm pretty sure we will be pulling corn.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wado, what do you do to keep the worms at bay? Looks great.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I am not sure 10% Permethrin is doing it but I spray every seven to ten days at a rate of 3/4 ounce to two gallons of water. It's early and it looks like I might have a few and also I had what looked like chinch bugs early on. Last year all I sprayed it with was neem oil and had hardly no worms. I see some worms working the blooms or tossles, but I haven't found a any yet. My corn gets worked over by redwing blackbirds all day, mostly they sit on the tossles. Maybe they are eating the worms. I read about the blackbirds and supposedly the males eat insects this time of year and the females eat weed seeds, and I can't catch them doing any damage so I leave them alone. As for the earworms I won't know until I start schucking, but I am going to keep up the spraying up until a few days of harvesting. Commercial growers have access to pesticides I wouldn't use in a garden and the I think their corn is engineered with worm resistance. I put a post in here about roundup ready and worm proof G90 I got one time, the stuff didn't agree with my digestive system.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info Wado. I use Neem oil as well.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Experts say it's best to spray the silks in the afternoon when they are green. If they are dark it's usually too late. The moths lay eggs at night and are attracted to the green silks. I walked around and found several still on the outside, once they are in it's too late.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wado said:


> Experts say it's best to spray the silks in the afternoon when they are green. If they are dark it's usually too late. The moths lay eggs at night and are attracted to the green silks. I walked around and found several still on the outside, once they are in it's too late.


I'll do it, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great job on the corn Wado. I had to replant and even that has suffered from the cool weather. Fortunately, still have plenty left over from last year.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Pulling Time*

Pulled three rows with the darkest silks, still need another day or two. The crazy weather must have their built in clocks running all different times. Some are a week behind all planted the same day. Crazy looking crop, and the longer it stays out there the more worm damage you get. I am only getting about one in four that are clean of worms. Hope the rest of you have better luck.


----------

